# A thought..........



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont know if this would work but its come to my attention that Wikipedia the online interactive encyclopaedia has some pretty crap reptile entries, now as i understand anyone can add entries to this site? If so why dont we get a bit pro-active and enter our own positive and factual herping info on there? This would bypass the rspca and the likes and be viewable by the public and thus educational to them, and at the same time positive for us.
Anyone have any info on the workings of wikithingy?
regards gaz


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

gaz said:


> Dont know if this would work but its come to my attention that Wikipedia the online interactive encyclopaedia has some pretty crap reptile entries, now as i understand anyone can add entries to this site? If so why dont we get a bit pro-active and enter our own positive and factual herping info on there? This would bypass the rspca and the likes and be viewable by the public and thus educational to them, and at the same time positive for us.
> Anyone have any info on the workings of wikithingy?
> regards gaz


all you need to do is register! the info has to be excepted first tho and like you said the prob may be the RSPCA might say what we put is rubbish! id be inclined to say that wikipedia would listen to RSPCA over us!


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

iv just created an account, it took like 30seconds, now i can edit what i want and put pics up!


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

The problem on there quite a lot of the time is lack of references. The articles that do provide references are usually quite good.

Its no worse then reptile care magazine or some of the herpetoculture books on the market.


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

go on the site and search for "boa" and see if you can spot summit that shouldnt be there! i will delete it, jus wana show you how easy it is to edit!


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Boa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

